# ready to repaint, Clearcoat or not clearcoat?



## jd56 (Apr 4, 2012)

I read here from some of you guys that "never clearcoat" a bike.
Why?

I ask because after stripping down the frame on my late 60's Sabre Flyer, and removing the seat post decals, it appears that the black paint was clearcoated from the factory.

Also the black had some metalflake added. Does that make sense?

I'm having a autobody painter friend of mine paint it back to the original color black and the tank cherry or candyapple red. Should it matter what kind of paint he should use? Is automotive paint ok?

Clearcoating could be done and still dulled somehow, correct??
How does one dull the clearcoat?
I do want the vintage look but, if it came from the factory with clearcoat why not reapply the clearcoat?

Sorry for the stupid questions and I should know this by now. 

I being a vehicle damage inspector by trade, you'd think I'd be able to do all this myself. Just not confident enough. Did buy a spraygun to use but, I want this bike to look good not amatuerish as it would be my first. I'll practice on a lesser valued bike first.

Thanks for the help on my first full restore.

Here's what it looked like when I got it and then after it has been stripped. Then later will come the surprizing relook at what it should look like, hopefully.

Before







Almost ready for the paint shop


----------



## PhattCatBicycles (Apr 4, 2012)

I wanted to jump in on a post yesterday that was almost the same question as yours.  But didnt get the chance to so here I'll jump in on this one.  I think the answer comes in two parts (maybe three) but no answer is wrong.  

You have collectors out there who restore there bicycle's 100% correct and prop there bike in a corner and it never sees the light of day. Then you have collectors who keep everything as is was the day they found it.  No new chrome, No new paint, just clean everything but keeping it truly like they found it.  Then you have me. I like to find bikes that need a total restoration and yet keeping it as much as it would have when it rolled out of the bicycle store all shiny and new. But making it what I like.  It the bike never came in blue and I think it would look cool being blue I paint it blue. I also clearcoat because there's nothing as cool as a new shinny bike!!  I also ride all my bikes, but like I said that's just me.

I’m sure other will give you answers soon

Just enjoying the ride!
Brooks
.


----------



## dougfisk (Apr 4, 2012)

I think those who say "never clearcoat" are objecting to the current fad of clearcoating parts and finishes that never were.  If you are trying to duplicate an original finish, certainly you should duplicate an original clearcoat.  Automotive paint is the best, but there are several different kinds, some more authentic looking than others, depending on the era.  Glossy clearcoat can be dulled by rubbing with fine steel wool or very very fine sandpaper, or it can be applied in a satin "flattened" formula.


----------



## scrubbinrims (Apr 4, 2012)

JD,

It comes down to this...
If you don't mind someone coming up to you at the beach, kicking some sand in your face and taking your lunch money, have your bike clear coated.

Chris


----------



## abe lugo (Apr 4, 2012)

*low-gloss single stage*

I would recommend a low gloss single stage, also make sure to get a separate pint of matching for touch up or repaints. Worth the extra $$!
I painted my wife's bike and did auto paint, basecoat/clear coat it way more work to finish the clear and smooth it out.

On a new bike I doing I found a quality lacquer that has gloss mixed into it, I like the way it lays down, and the paint seems to look thinner. When you do a gloss coat the paint job with have a slightly thicker appearance.

thanks goodness your not powder coating!!


----------



## jd56 (Apr 4, 2012)

*Thanks guys...*

I appreciate the feed back. Single stage low gloss should sound right and if too shinny then 0000 here we come. I like the clearcoat protectant it gives. At some point it would be traded for an upgrade. 
Brooks, I too want it to look the way I want it. The iussue with Murrays of the era, there wasn't much to choose from in colors.
I intertained a flamboyant yellow w/red accent and with the candy apple tank. Not sure on the tires. Red. then again I may just keep it simple. It is my first true restore after all.
Someday I want a collection like Chris'. And he has a great collection and a true eye for what should be correct. I'm basing his collection on the dimly lit attic with the gleaming Swchinn neon sign.

Chris, I hate sand in my face and have little money left so, anyone stealing my lunch money is in for a frictus with my wife. I get very little allowance these days....lol....Chris, I can count on you to be blunt and yet evasive....love ya man.

Thanks again guys for the insight and tips.


----------

